# Migraine Associated Vertigo & Derealization of the Sky / Earth



## rocker77 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello All,

I have been suffering for nearly 1 year with Migraine Associated Vertigo (diagnosed as this anyway) where I feel constantly like the ground is not stable when I am standing and also things around me appear to move depending on the visual stimuli in my surroundings!

Not nice I can tell you!

Part and parcel of this crap seems to be a certain amount of derealization, or at least I think it is derealization.

If I look at the sky (especially a clear blue sky) it doesn't somehow seem real, it just doesn't look right and I can't feel relaxed in that environment.

I also get these weird anxious feelings of claustrophobia even when I am outside!! Its like there is something I am trying to escape from but I can't.

I guess this is all due to my world not being stable for nearly a year.

I can also look at the floor, and It will also not seem real, like its intrusive or not safe.

I guess this is all part of the MAV... but would be interested to know if anyone else has it


----------



## unbalanced (Apr 30, 2013)

i can relate to this very much

Started with derealization for 1 1/2 month ago and then after some day or two the ground started to feel somewhat unsteady and mainly dizziness. this was a problem for some weeks. eventually when i checked my glasses prescription and found out they where totally wrong and i removed my glasses everything slowly went back to normal after a few weeks.

so check your vision, some types of astigmatism causes these symptoms.

also try to find triggers like flourscent light, busy patterns, sensitivitivity to sound, some types of food can also trigger or increase symptoms.

also try to understand that things are moving (vertigo) because your visual perception has become more sensitive not because you are going to loose control.

if you feel that you find relief from vertigo when moving forward like driving or moving fast then you might have: Mal de Debarquement Syndrome http://www.mdds.org.uk/symptoms.phtml


----------



## eiji850 (Jun 29, 2010)

I understand how you guys feel I have had this for a while as well 3 years now the first year it was really bad and i felt like i was always on a boat i felt off balance and dizzy a lot but i come to realize a lot of it is worry and stress and migraines as well . last year I felt it got a lot better although i still have bad days they are not as bad as 2 years ago when I was in bed all the time and literally felt like i was dying lol. it gets better but you should get checked out by a doctor get blood work just in case its something else although I doubt it is its mostly anxiety related i think. Ill tell you why cause when I drive It gets triggered even worst so its telling me it has to do with fear mostly. Once you start getting over fear and facing your fears you will start to feel stronger again trust me .I hope this helps a lil even though I am still going through the struggle as you are so hang in there ok.


----------

